# How to Add Additional Fonts for Your CNC



## davidbarr (Apr 28, 2009)

You can download tons of free fonts off the internet. Just Google "free fonts". Download only the True Type fonts. They have the TT logo on their windows icons. After you have successfully downloaded the desired fonts. Click on My Computer. Then click on C Drive. Click on the Windows folder. Finally click on the Fonts folder. Place all of your fonts in that folder. From now on when you access the fonts through the Cad/Cam software you will be able to use the new fonts.
Try the Dingbat fonts. Some of them are really neat.
Hope this helps.


----------

